# Northern California IBEW



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

I made my general into recently and am looking for input from current union members. Long story short I'm transitioning out of the Marines in 90 days. I've spent 8 of the 12 years in doing electrical work. I want to go to work for the union. However, the books are closed throughout the area. Am I safe to assume that I should work non- union until the books open? According to the military I'm a journeyman. I know I'm not providing much context but I'll blame it on makers mark lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking back based on retirement you would receive I'd stick with the Marines for 8 more years.

As for your question, some locals really frown on anybody that ever worked open shop. But then again you have to pay bills I assume. I know that is not a hard fast answer you need but each local is different.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

brian john said:


> Looking back based on retirement you would receive I'd stick with the Marines for 8 more years.
> 
> As for your question, some locals really frown on anybody that ever worked open shop. But then again you have to pay bills I assume. I know that is not a hard fast answer you need but each local is different.


 That was the plan but the government has made it so that retiring from the military isn't worth it anymore. Besides, I've done my time. As far as unions frowning on anyone working open shop. How stupid. Is the ibew an elitist culture that doesn't think their **** stinks? I'm not talking down about the union but that taboo rule is just silly to me lol


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Sparky0311 said:


> That was the plan but the government has made it so that retiring from the military isn't worth it anymore. Besides, I've done my time. As far as unions frowning on anyone working open shop. How stupid. Is the ibew an elitist culture that doesn't think their **** stinks? I'm not talking down about the union but that taboo rule is just silly to me lol


Note that he said "some locals," I am with you but they aren't all like that.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I thought retiring from the military was one of the very best retirement packages in the US?
Call or visit your local and ask questions. I understand they have a program for vets.
Good luck and welcome to the forum.
Thanks for filling out your profile and for your service.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

splatz said:


> Sparky0311 said:
> 
> 
> > That was the plan but the government has made it so that retiring from the military isn't worth it anymore. Besides, I've done my time. As far as unions frowning on anyone working open shop. How stupid. Is the ibew an elitist culture that doesn't think their **** stinks? I'm not talking down about the union but that taboo rule is just silly to me lol
> ...


 Ah I did overlook that. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> I thought retiring from the military was one of the very best retirement packages in the US?
> Call or visit your local and ask questions. I understand they have a program for vets.
> Good luck and welcome to the forum.
> Thanks for filling out your profile and for your service.


 Parts of it are. It used to be a guaranteed dollar amount monthly but someone above my pay grade decided that they should invest our retirement into the stock market


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I'll give you a job... not too far from you either.... Open shop though!

What local were you looking at, I know some of the higher ups...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sparky0311 said:


> Parts of it are. It used to be a guaranteed dollar amount monthly but someone above my pay grade decided that they should invest our retirement into the stock market



What does that mean? Can you explain? I'm curious.


----------



## Sparky0311 (Jul 19, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Sparky0311 said:
> 
> 
> > Parts of it are. It used to be a guaranteed dollar amount monthly but someone above my pay grade decided that they should invest our retirement into the stock market
> ...


 Your retirement pay is based on your pay grade. For example I'm an E-7 and I'd get X amount of dollars per month plus a cost of living increase every year. Which if I'm not mistaken, the retirement was paid out through bonds. That was under the old model. The new system in place has those bonds invested into a 401k, which if the stock market ranks. Retirees are screwed. The medical is a great perk though. Since I'm medically retiring, I pay $23 a month for tri care and they reimburse the hospital for whatever the cost of the visit was and they send me a check every 6 months to reimburse me for what I pay out of pocket regarding any copay for appts or medication.


----------

